# 'New Posts' button redirecting user to other websites



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

This is the third time this week that I've clicked on the 'New Posts' button and it took me to a totally different website. I didn't record the last times but here is where it took me just now, 
PLEASE DO NOT CLICK ON OR GO TO THESE LINKS (posted for admin info and use only)
https://lockerdome.com/referral_red...b+nbiJZdlvbIUFxitvEYTwVVgaLEeHyniG926sJQQg9u1

That redirected to,
https://www.truthfinder.com/beacon/...tent]=&s1=&s2=&s3=1_10992988793002524&s4=&s5=

This is a problem. Sometimes sites can be hacked and hackers can plant redirects. Sometimes those redirects can be advertisements but sometimes they can be really bad for our computers. You can search "hackers plant redirects on sites" for more info for anyone who's curious.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

I hate to tell you this Kris; but you very likely have a Malware problem. I haven't encountered this at all..if you are using internet explorer that is very likely the culprit. Internet Explorer is a horrid browser, and easily corrupted by malware etc. Switch to Firefox and run a malware and virus scan on your system.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 2, 2018)

I hope none of us have malware. I'm using Chrome browser Version 64.0.3282.137 on an ASUS PadFone. I've scanned with Norton and this is a screenshot of the result,






 The 'Privacy' feature is referring to Wheel of Fortune, as you can see at the top. I'm not setting up the 'Anti-theft' feature, and the 'System Advisor' feature is referring to WPA2 protocol on Wi-Fi, neither of which impact the use of the site here and shouldn't be related to the problem I'm concerned about.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't trust Norton. I use Nod32 and MalwareBytes. Norton and Microsoft's own programs score pretty low in the industry. Also try to check on Firefox. I have no real idea what would cause that, maybe some one else will chime in.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm on an Android mobile device, not a computer. I could get Firefox from the app store, but Google Chrome is working well for me for right now. The two antivirus' you suggested might be good, but don't look to be widely used on mobile yet per the low number of downloads from the app store, and I'm reluctant with new things like that.

Combined with the fact that I don't have the issue on other sites, I feel pretty confident in the Norton results right now. Also, according to AV-TEST, Norton is performing to the highest standards and above industry average.
https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/mobile-devices/

Norton will prevent me from being redirected going forward, but the issue is still concerning and could be happening to others. Hopefully, they've got some form of protection like you mentioned. Here's the AV-TEST evaluation of 18 different antivirus programs for home computer users with Windows, https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/
It can be helpful in picking a good, tested antivirus program.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm wondering if it's related to a mobile device, I know some sites have 'android' compatibility, which can lead to odd issues...I really have no idea Kris. I'm not the most tech savvy person, I'd need to bribe my tech head friend into helping ..


----------



## radioguy (Jul 2, 2018)

I use an android phone and use the "new posts" button all the time.  Never has it redirected me to a different site.   Using Opera browser 

RG


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 2, 2018)

I just used the new posts button using my android.  No problem.
If its a malware problem, download Malwarebytes (free) and run it.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

I've had all kinds of other problems, but thankfully not that.
Al


----------



## dr k (Jul 2, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> This is the third time this week that I've clicked on the 'New Posts' button and it took me to a totally different website. I didn't record the last times but here is where it took me just now,
> PLEASE DO NOT CLICK ON OR GO TO THESE LINKS (posted for admin info and use only)
> https://lockerdome.com/referral_redirect?cid=10905330322445068&aid=1&acct=10716481784883712&event={"width":728,"height":90,"x":135,"y":53,"slot":10957346201643622,"ad_bid":10977293774519142,"main_content":10905330322445068,"content_variation":0,"algo_variation":1,"global_variation":0,"size":"leaderboard","ad_slot_variation":0,"request_id":7124388877702876,"placement":"external_feed"}&ovrd={"1":"Search A Name Now"}&sid=Aks3w0dDo8urIec2RjqxpLOSEqSYJTgIKx7Ko40L/UnhidZlH4yiBf0b10IfdXjSUIZxAXOfjPXnfQhKZJh/UycjBzEVo3kjQW2ODyJf1EF3oFqcRNLl48+0pOxDQssG0R8H1Uw2VsoJsowryYg1nopllqFrY8cG9vvjoVaRHnBxoI5Xsw6NkOz9kzARmkGj95B3idwNkkpZqRZ6o61/oHIn53kY6ROiPnWBwcuL351FuD40F+365FgH1Te7ZIJDQfVTXtv5ayoHX3Li/3+E3E7F3WNJhWM2NWyJEli9c2mGwCOiY4zJRd79PkvVYLJ/Z051D/f5sn/rl5W6mSAx3ylWK/PpwRFWlroSkmLlV1c/lqH8oDtKFqP2PYlfim4GhYTbmVaDo7rIc8EdeSAb+nbiJZdlvbIUFxitvEYTwVVgaLEeHyniG926sJQQg9u1
> 
> ...


I started a thread a little while back in this forum when SMF switched to the  Xenforo platform. My thread was on the four or five virus scareware that myself and others on mobile devices has/had. 90% of my viewing on SMF is mobile. People on computers and those that are premier members without ads had no problems. I looked through my thread and realized the scareware was imbedded in ads so I paid to become a premier member and all problems went away from no ads.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2018)

Nothing like that on my Mac "Safari", but the button I use most is the "Recent" button.

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 2, 2018)

dr k said:


> I started a thread a little while back in this forum when SMF switched to the  Xenforo platform. My thread was on the four or five virus scareware that myself and others on mobile devices has/had. 90% of my viewing on SMF is mobile. People on computers and those that are premier members without ads had no problems. I looked through my thread and realized the scareware was imbedded in ads so I paid to become a premier member and all problems went away from no ads.



Thanks for the insight. That's interesting. I certainly would not appreciate being redirected without my permission, and I would be particularly unnerved if it puts my privacy or security at risk.


----------



## Whistle (Jul 2, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Thanks for the insight. That's interesting. I certainly would not appreciate being redirected without my permission, and I would be particularly unnerved if it puts my privacy or security at risk.


If you're worried about security and privacy then I'd suggest installing uBlock Origin - which is available for both firefox and chrome.


----------

